# free.kindle.com won't convert my file, only sends original



## ltkenbo (Dec 25, 2010)

Just got a kindle today for Christmas. Anyways, I'm trying to convert a .pdf file to kindle format and send to my kindle. So I attached the .pdf file (small) to my email (which is approved on my account as a trusted one or whatever) and when I send it, a minute or 2 later I receive an email back saying:

Hello from Amazon.com,



> <emailaddress> has sent the following document to your free Personal Document Service account ("name"@free.kindle.com):
> armageddontest.pdf
> 
> You can receive this document directly on your Kindle by connecting to a Wi-Fi network. Alternatively you can download the document to your computer by logging into your Amazon.com account and clicking on the link below:


And then it gives me a link to the .pdf I just sent them, and I don't mean the converted format to download, I mean the exact same file I sent them, no kindle format no attachment  If I am connected on wifi then it proceeds to send the .pdf to my kindle in "non kindle format."

I don't understand the point of this service if its just gonna send me the same file I could easily transfer via USB.

How do I get it into kindle format?

(The reason I want it in kindle format is so that it fits the screen right and such)


----------



## ltkenbo (Dec 25, 2010)

Nevermind, kept searching around and finally found the answer, I guess they have changed it a little bit with the new one:



> Kindle makes it easy to take your personal documents with you. Each Kindle has a unique and customizable e-mail address you can set on your Manage Your Kindle page. You can send unprotected Microsoft Word, PDF, HTML, TXT, RTF, JPEG, GIF, PNG, BMP, PRC and MOBI files to your Kindle e-mail address.
> 
> To access your personal documents on your Kindle, send attachments to your Kindle's e-mail address ("name"@free.kindle.com). The files will be sent to your Kindle via the Wi-Fi connection and also to the e-mail address associated with your Amazon.com account at no charge.
> 
> ...


Hopefully this will be helpful for anyone else in the future who is confused by this.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for the reminder on that -- they incorporated the requirement for "convert" in the subject line when they added PDF functionality to the Kindle.  It's not needed for conversion from any other format. . .


----------

